

Show HN: A MaxDiff Card Game - jasm
https://imdev.insightsmeta.com:8443//games/maxdiff/v2/hosted.htm?language=english&uuid=6df17948-36df-11e5-8b94-000d3a901623

======
jasm
Results page of the game:
[https://imdev.insightsmeta.com:8443//results/maxdiff?uuid=6d...](https://imdev.insightsmeta.com:8443//results/maxdiff?uuid=6df17948-36df-11e5-8b94-000d3a901623&rid=109)

Main site: [http://www.dataga.me](http://www.dataga.me)

We built Dataga.me as an alternative to traditional and complicated research
methodologies. With dataga.me, you no longer need to use complicated or
expensive survey software to use advanced methodologies in your research. Just
plug the javascript code into your existing survey. It's also an attempt at
gamifying these (traditionally) boring survey methodologies. The link in the
title takes you to a MaxDiff card game. We're also currently working on a
Conjoint game.

Before building this into a self-serve product, we've run name tests, message
tests, feature tests and quite a few fun studies like the link in the title.

